# Cart for benchtop router table



## Waterloo (Mar 27, 2007)

I have read in the posts here that the ideal height for a router table is somewhere around 38"-40". Since most benches are around 36" high, using this Bench Dog ProTop router table on top of a workbench is going to raise it to upwards of 50+". So my question is this: Has anyone here built a cart for this router table that they can show that will make it optimum height?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I built a cart that has adjustable height. Works great for a lot of things, including dual routers. 

39 inches for the routing. 28 for cabinet assembly. 34 1/2 for outfeed or additional workbench extension. Great for a small workshop.

Google adjustable height workbench. You might find something you can build to suit your needs. Clamp on your router table when needed, then remove it for other things.

Here is mine.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Larry

I was always one to build whatever I could,, not really to save money,, but the build was the fun and challenge. If I wanted a portable I would put locking wheels on it, as many of the things I built I wanted to move.

I have a couple of photos of ways I found to get things at MY working height. We are all a little different in size, arm length,, etc,, so comfortable is relative to each individual. The height recommendation is a guide.

Good luck on your build,, looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Check twice! said:


> I have a couple of photos of ways I found to get things at MY working height. We are all a little different in size, arm length,, etc,, so comfortable is relative to each individual. The height recommendation is a guide.


Yep, build to whatever height is most comfortable for you. 

I like to make canes. The one I use most just now is 37". According to the charts on the cane sites I need to be over 6' tall to use a cane that tall - I think it was written by someone who did not use a cane. Well, I'm 5'7", and thinking of making a cane even taller, for daily use. So much for charts and guides.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

JOAT said:


> Yep, build to whatever height is most comfortable for you.
> 
> I like to make canes. The one I use most just now is 37". According to the charts on the cane sites I need to be over 6' tall to use a cane that tall - I think it was written by someone who did not use a cane. Well, I'm 5'7", and thinking of making a cane even taller, for daily use. So much for charts and guides.


I also have found different types of equipment required different comfortable working heights for me. But I getting older... 

Have a great day!


----------

